# Pics to share with a group on Facebook



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

I thought this may be interesting for someone here..

We are running a community page on Facebook with around 1000 fans to share nice pictures taken anywhere around the world. Our categories are - Nature, Tourist spots, Cities, Historical places, Islands, Beaches, basically everything  If anyone by any chance would be interesting to share their pictures with a community, just let us know and we can find a way to get your work shared with the world ;-)

Sorry if this is not allowed on this Forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 21, 2012)

You should post a link to this forum, on your facebook page, and let your community know that our community also has several galleries, and we love having people share their pictures with us here, on this international forum.


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You should post a link to this forum, on your facebook page, and let your community know that our community also has several galleries, and we love having people share their pictures with us here, on this international forum.



This is not what I asked about, however thanks for the offer.


----------



## thereyougo! (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > You should post a link to this forum, on your facebook page, and let your community know that our community also has several galleries, and we love having people share their pictures with us here, on this international forum.
> ...



So you want to publicise your group here but don't want to publicise this forum quid pro quo? Bad bad form.  Give a little get a little it's called reciprocity.  One good turn deserves another or whatever way you put it.


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> unstable said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I dont want to publicise my group here. I want to share someone's work with our group of fans, if someone is interesting in. That's all.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

WOW! So, I could share my work with aropund a thousand people, rather than with the 129,000 members on TPF? Soooo cool! What an opportunity. I'll put joining your forum on my to do next year list!


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> WOW! So, I could share my work with aropund a thousand people, rather than with the 129,000 members on TPF? Soooo cool! What an opportunity. I'll put joining your forum on my to do next year list!



Exactly, you can share your work with AROPUND a thousand people that are not on TPF... 129,000 members on TPF against 955,000,000 on Facebook.. Or at least 129,000 + 1000.. hey, not bad, huh? Derrel, you must be a genius, sir.

In fact, our group is not a criticism party of profs. It is a group of people, having nothing to do with a photography, enjoyning nice pics.


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel, on another hand, you have 7 photos gallery on TPF.. What an achievement.. This thread is not for you sir, you already achieved everything a man could ever imagine. Thank you for your time.


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel, by the way, it is not a Forum, it is a community page. In case you are interesting in more details - Facebook - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and https://www.facebook.com/help/ . Hope that helps in case you still decide to join us next year. Cheers!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:


> Folks,
> 
> I thought this may be interesting for someone here..
> 
> ...



This may come as somewhat of a shock to you, but many in the TPF community are already ON FB. It may come as an even bigger shock to you that posting this very obvious plug for FB fans and then immediately slamming every single established, respected member of the TPF community who questions why they would want to participate isn't exactly displaying your genius marketing skills.
Also, "just let us know and we can find a way to get your work shared with the world" sounds very much like "give us free access to your copyrighted images so we can share them with anyone we choose and they can do whatever they want with them, without your permission or knowledge." And THAT is not very enticing to most of us.

And FINALLY:



unstable said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! So, I could share my work with aropund a thousand people, rather than with the 129,000 members on TPF? Soooo cool! What an opportunity. I'll put joining your forum on my to do next year list!
> ...





unstable said:


> Folks,
> 
> If anyone by any chance would be *interesting to share* their pictures  with a community, just let us know and we can find a way to get your  work shared with the world ;-)



You might not want to point out the "splinter" (grammatically speaking) in someone else's typing, until you''ve removed the "mote" from your own.  Just sayin'.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:


> Exactly, you can share your work with AROPUND a thousand people that are not on TPF... 129,000 members on TPF against 955,000,000 on Facebook.. Or at least 129,000 + 1000.. hey, not bad, huh? Derrel, you must be a genius, sir.


129,000 PHOTOGRAPHERS here, 955,000,000 PEOPLE on Facebook, maybe a dozen who are photographers.

I'll pass to.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 21, 2012)

You are pitching this to the one person left who has no facebook account .  Thanks for the offer though ...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:


> Derrel, on another hand, you have 7 photos gallery on TPF.. What an achievement.. This thread is not for you sir, you already achieved everything a man could ever imagine. Thank you for your time.



AND, now this is the coolest part of it all--- the photos I have on my TPF gallery are *NOT EVEN MINE*!!!!! They are ALL shots that I retouched for other TPF members! How cool is that!? Of course, I have over 3,400 photos that I took hosted on my pBase galleries, the link to which is on my TPF profile, and those 3,400 photos have had about 1.3 million visits...so, yeah...your little Facebook community of 1,000 members sounds sooooooooo attractive....I can barely contain my enthusiasm!!! Woo-hoo!!!! Let's all join your circle, err, your "community page" of 1,000 and sing Kumbaya some night!!! Thank you *unstable* so,so much for the rare opportunity to join a community of 1,000 Facebookers! Like I said, I will put it on my to do next year list!

Next, I would head over to Fred Miranda and make a few trolls through their membership. And then, head over to dPreview, and see how long it is before your troll is moderated right off the board...I'd give you maybe 10 minutes there...one bit of advice though: troll fresh,live bait, not rotten, three day-old frozen bait...it gets more bites.


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

sm4him said:


> unstable said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...



Sorry, you were sayin questions? Questions? Please point out at at least one question related to original post on this thread. 
Out of topic - sorry, I didnt get your "FINALLY" note? Is there something wrong with my post?


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> unstable said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel, on another hand, you have 7 photos gallery on TPF.. What an achievement.. This thread is not for you sir, you already achieved everything a man could ever imagine. Thank you for your time.
> ...



NOOOO! It can't be! Oh my goodness, 3,400 photos, pBase gallery, link on TPF profile.. GOD, IS THIS YOU??!! I am so sorry I dare to reply on that.. Please accept my excuse!


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok folks, that was fun, at some point, but you all are so offensive for newbies. I do understand this kind of post is not allowed here  I will go ahead and remove it. Hopefully you guys are more friendly in a real life than here. However, have a great day or night or whatever time is there where you are. Thanks for your time! Peace!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:


> Folks,
> 
> I thought this may be interesting for someone here..
> 
> ...



So, what....do people contact you, *unstable*, in order to get the link to this awesome community of 1,000? Your original post lacks any contact information, except to say, "just let us know"...

When one writes ad copy, one normally provides contact information, *unstable. *So, if you'd like to spam, try and spam like a good spammer would spam, mmkay? 

Could you please be a dear and provide us with some type of a link to your awesome online community? I'm absolutely dying to check it out and get my photos out to the select 1,000 members!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys, let's just ignore the way obvious troll, and maybe he will go away!

I would report his post as spam, but can't from IPad (at least I don't think I can!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> So, what....do people contact you, unstable, in order to get the link to this awesome community of 1,000? Your original post lacks any contact information, except to say, "just let us know"...
> 
> When one writes ad copy, one normally provides contact information, unstable. So, if you'd like to spam, try and spam like a good spammer would spam, mmkay?
> 
> Could you please be a dear and provide us with some type of a link to your awesome online community? I'm absolutely dying to check it out and get my photos out to the select 1,000 members!



Somehow I doubt you would be impressed!


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> unstable said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...



Try google it ;-) Just type something like "awesome online community on facebook" and you should be at the right place.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

I have this pic I took that I'd like to submit to your galleria extravaganza:


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Hey guys, let's just ignore the way obvious troll, and maybe he will go away!
> 
> I would report his post as spam, but can't from IPad (at least I don't think I can!)



Haha, I just cant step away from my PC.. Once I closing my PC someone must to reply something funny.

Dude, are you serious? SPAM? Where do you see spam, huh? Do some research before pointing such things out Spam (electronic) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It is rather sounds like "Hey guys, I have an IPad!!"

Give me and all the rest of the world a favor, just stay away if you dont have something to say.. Better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

Your original post, made under a user name created TODAY, *unstable*, classifies as "forum spam". You know, in the article that you, *unstable*, linked us to in the post above. Just sayin'...


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I have this pic I took that I'd like to submit to your galleria extravaganza:




Ok, em.. looks good. What category is that? How do you want me to call you as an owner? Rotanimod (not really sure what that means.. sorry) ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:
			
		

> Haha, I just cant step away from my PC.. Once I closing my PC someone must to reply something funny.
> 
> Dude, are you serious? SPAM? Where do you see spam, huh? Do some research before pointing such things out Spam (electronic) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It is rather sounds like "Hey guys, I have an IPad!!"
> 
> Give me and all the rest of the world a favor, just stay away if you dont have something to say.. Better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.



You already did so, bro! And yes, trying to advertise your "Facebook" junk here would be considered spam! In general, most of us have a very low opinion of Facebook! Facebook photography is usually a laughing matter! Yes, I'm on the iPad, and don't have access to pc right now... So?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

_*Standoff:*_


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

Nun kills Burger King with spine ripping fatality:


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> unstable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, alright.. You did an advertisement on IPad, didnt you?


----------



## thereyougo! (Aug 21, 2012)

OP - This would be right up your street:

Facebook Photography « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011

The video it links is here:

http://youtu.be/oN4J1aoaoDI


----------



## IByte (Aug 21, 2012)

opcorn, goobers and a soda:  this stuff is better than the movie trolls.


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > I have this pic I took that I'd like to submit to your galleria extravaganza:
> ...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

Yoda meets his early demise


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

Or does he..............

The force is strong with this one


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Or does he..............
> 
> The force is strong with this one



lol, you sir must be high as hell! Hopefully you are not on LSD that makes man eat faces, huh? If you are, you must stop before it is not too late dude..


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

But wait, not so fast, Angry Nun returns (dun, dun, dunnnnnn)






Down goes Yoda!






Down Goes BKing!






Fear teh Angry Nun


----------



## unstable (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok friends, gotta run, you all are so funny, hopefully to see you all soon again ;-)


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

Exclusive iPhone 4 capture from the Nikon versus Canon Lenscap battle in the 58mm division! Taken moments ago, and uploaded using modern wireless network technology! SHould I have used OCF to make this shot better? How could I trigger an umbrella-mounted flash using my iPhone? Can somebody do a selective color edit on this for me? Thnxs!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think this whole thing was a bit unstable.... jist sayin.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 17875
> Exclusive iPhone 4 capture from the Nikon versus Canon Lenscap battle in the 58mm division! Taken moments ago, and uploaded using modern wireless network technology!




Was not shot in Kodachrome...  probably not suitable for FB gallery..


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 17875
> Exclusive iPhone 4 capture from the Nikon versus Canon Lenscap battle in the 58mm division! Taken moments ago, and uploaded using modern wireless network technology! SHould I have used OCF to make this shot better? How could I trigger an umbrella-mounted flash using my iPhone? Can somebody do a selective color edit on this for me? Thnxs!




Dearest Derrel, 

We're very sorry to inform you that your latest submission to Unstable's Facebook Page has been declined due to it's excessive sharpness, optical pleasantries, and overall technical purity.  

Thank you, 

Admin team & Angry Nun


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> I think this whole thing was a bit unstable.... jist sayin.


 Quite the opposite Sam, it was stable like hoplite phalanx. Great community identity. Thumbs up, guys.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 21, 2012)

unstable said:
			
		

> lol, you sir must be high as hell! Hopefully you are not on LSD that makes man eat faces, huh? If you are, you must stop before it is not too late dude..




Bath salts <----- this is what the guy who ate that persons face was high on. NOT LSD!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 21, 2012)

MTVision said:


> unstable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LSD is way better.

 Dropping and doing laundry was always fun.
 Do you know how long it takes to fold clothes while tripping? 








Just about FOREVER!


----------



## joel28 (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Of course, I have over 3,400 photos that I took hosted on my pBase galleries, the link to which is on my TPF profile, and those 3,400 photos have had about 1.3 million visits



You got some nice shots out there!


----------

